# I just got my first bite



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, I was trying to get Achilles out so I could handle him, and I took off the top of his igloo (I never actually put it on anymore) and he got all quilly, so I put my hand infront of him so he knew that I wasn't rying to hurt him. and he put his quills down and started sniffing my fingers, and then licking, and then he chomped, I knew it wasm't a "trying to be mean and scary bite", He started with a few nips, and then on the last bite, he put my whole fingertip in his mouth and CHOMP (although it didn't hurt, considering that I have tough finger tips) although it didn't hurt, and it gave me a scratch on my fingernail, it surprised me, and yet... I found it cute . Yes, I know, I'm wierd.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

licking is always a sign of a bite, so if he starts licking, i suggest you take your hand away


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

I know,I just let him do it.
Also, he bit me again ealier, and this time he broke the skin :shock:


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

why would you let him do it?  lol this shows that you are ok with biting, and that is probably why he did it again.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't just let him do it, even if it's not an aggressive bite, just one because your fingers smell delicious. If he gets used to biting, he may try to bite one of your friends or family members, who, if they're not expecting it and don't have as thick skin as you, may drop him.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

... Why don't people mention this before?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

They have...In the many other threads about biting.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

It HAS been mentioned all over this forum several times.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I haven't heard a thing about it.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

then just type in bite in the magical search window, should return several results


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Type " bite biting" in the search window in the hedgie behaviour section, and you will get at LEAST 28 results. With LOTS of great advice on how to deter future hedgie bites. I'm sure the other sections (ie, General Questions has 5 results) would also have info on it as well. 

Take the time to search through the forums, there are LOTS of great information and advice that could be buried by newer stuff. Biting should also be common sense...Normally, people don't like biting animals and would wish to deter it.... (Unless it's totally adorable babies that are trying to suckle your fingers *raises her guilty flag* :roll: And even then, people draw the line quickly). Biting is usually almost always considered "bad" behaviour and should not be encouraged(certain situations are different... ie...intruder in house, animal bites intruder). 

So whether people have mentioned it or not, it should be common sense that pets should not bite their sla....erm....owners.... >.> ..... <.< ...... Because who else would they have to feed and coddle and dote over their every need?


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

Sticks I talked to you about my hedge biting in the chat. Were you even reading? XD


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

MyGuitarSticks said:


> Well I haven't heard a thing about it.


LOL! Where did you escape from?


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Amy said:


> Sticks I talked to you about my hedge biting in the chat. Were you even reading? XD


Watchyu talkin 'bout?


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Aleshea said:


> MyGuitarSticks said:
> 
> 
> > Well I haven't heard a thing about it.
> ...


The circus... isn't as fun as it sounds... lol :lol:.


----------

